# CD/DVD Writers



## spinningstill (Apr 10, 2015)

Would like some recommendations for external CD writers. Have read many reviews. May be writing high res video. Def will be wanting high res audio.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Plextor has an outstanding reputation for reliability and extremely accurate burns.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## spinningstill (Apr 10, 2015)

Do they make an external version?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

They sure do, and it seems it's pretty good compared to some of the competition according to this review


----------



## diedebvm (Apr 23, 2015)

well,i think so,i got it,thank you


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

You're welcome, diedebvm. Glad to help!


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

So did you get one? How do you like it?

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------

